# Restaurants in Toronto on Thanksgiving Day



## Luvtoride (Oct 11, 2013)

I am traveling to Toronto this weekend and will be there for business on Monday, Oct. 14th, which is Thanksgiving Day in Canada.  I was just wondering if anyone knows about restaurants that may be OPEN that day for lunch and dinner.  I am working in the downtown Financial District area, and staying at the Royal York, a great hotel (which I'm sure will have its restaurants open).  Any recommendations for other restaurants that may be open would be appreciated.
Thanks, Brian


----------



## matbec (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, 

Most restaurants will be open on Thanksgiving Monday, especially those in the downtown core. Here's a list of types of places that are open or closed on Monday. 

Since you're going to be right downtown, you'll find yourself within walking distance of many restaurants, including those in the entertainment/theater district. Looking at Open Table right now, there are 38 restaurants with lunch availability, and 44 restaurants with dinner availability, on Monday within the downtown and entertainment district areas. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## eal (Oct 11, 2013)

We love to eat at George Restaurant (111 Queen St) when we are in TO.

http://www.georgeonqueen.com


----------



## Luvtoride (Oct 12, 2013)

*Thanks all*

great suggestions and resources.  Thanks for the info and quick response.
Brian


----------

